# Elevator Pix for ideas



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this old elevator along Hwy 30 in central Neb by the UP tracks. Thought I might use it and others may find it's small size useful.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a couple I found. Wilson, KS & Goodland, KS


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seem to be pretty much the same design Dick!


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

justremember that loading a bunch of cars with grain out of an elevator that can only hold the contents of one car is really not very prototypical either~ take that from a guy that has built a lot of grain storage~ 1 to 1 size!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There are some real cool ones along Route 54 in Texas and OK. When I come to Marty's every year I get off I 40 at Tucumcari NM and take 54 up through the panhandles of Tex and OK It follows some RR and I get to look at all the Grain Eleavators both abandon and working.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ yep there are a lot of elevators along that section of RR. It you to be the Rock Island RR till Cotton belt bought then later it became the UP. I have a lot of shots of that section of RR and of some of the old deposts also. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the old "Sunflower Coal" sign on the side of that elevator.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

In the new GR, there is one just about exactly like this in the Ozark Miniatures ad on page 18. Think I'll order one, they are on sale. Yeah Ray, that is a nice 
sign, I'll try to incorporate it in somehow! 

jb


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Cowtown Museum, Wichita, KS










Baldwin, KS, Midland RR

I hope these help.

JimC.


----------

